# hi im rob the orchid man!



## robsorchids (Aug 20, 2007)

hi my names rob, i grow orchids mainly, but have just started to get back into insects and what not, 3 years ago i was realy into insects, but for some reason i lost the heart for it and stopped...

but then my brother was watching a creauture comforts episode (the one with stick insects and it prompted me to start keeping insects again, makes me thing why i ever stopped in the first place!, i think also i got a bit overun with my stick insect last time which put me under alot of stress, what with school and work and all.

but this time im just keeping the stick and mantis types that i realy want - not just collected them like before. i also keep beettles,land crabs, and other fury things. but gardening and my orchids is where most of my time is devoted.

i have also started with mantises again, 3 years ago i found them a bit difficult, but i was young and didnt really understand how to look after them properly. but now with more exsperiance my new stock is doing really well - im currently keeping H.membranaeana (not spelt correctly) and what i bought as H.grandis, but i doubt these are actualy the true species as they are not in culture in the uk, as i have been told, which im a little peed of about as the seller shouldnt have labeled them as this.

rob


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome!

Do you know the orchid man? The orchid man? The orchid man....


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2007)

Orchid Man? Isn't it that guy who exterminates ants?

Oh and hi orchid man


----------



## robsorchids (Aug 20, 2007)

exterminates ants?!?

alot of people call me the orchid man, or plant man, whatever!

orchids are very addictive for me i have to say!


----------



## robsorchids (Aug 20, 2007)

and and hello to both of you to!


----------



## Rick (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Sparky (Aug 20, 2007)

oh nevermind, the guy who exterminates ants is called the ORKIN MAN! I just saw the commercial :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello RobsOrchid, Welcome. We have at least 2 other Orchid growers on this forum. We have MikhailsDinos, and Nepenti. Both very nice people, I raise Hibiscus myself, much easier and bigger, I do so like bigger. :lol: :wink:


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome Rob! Maybe you can be the Orchid Mantis Man too.


----------



## Precious (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome Rob!


----------



## sufistic (Aug 20, 2007)

Welcome!!


----------



## robsorchids (Aug 20, 2007)

ooooo, i like the sound of that, orchid mantis man!

thats so not true about hibiscus being larger than orchid flowers, true mot are quite small, but some of the flowers on some species can reach over a foot in diameter ! (sobralia macrantha) and of course lets not leave out their most intresting and uniqiue shapes and forms, wheras hibiscus have a rather ordinary flower shape i have to say! plus orchids come in every colour including black and blue, i could go on!  

rob


----------



## robsorchids (Aug 20, 2007)

thanks for all the welcomes!  - rob


----------

